# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Per cfare ju ka marre malli te hani?!

## Sweet Brunettee

Mua do me pelqente qe te kisha ndonje  pjate "Trahana Shqiptare" sikur na ka marre malli!  :perqeshje:

----------


## s0ni

Umm sweet pse ma kujtove.....trahanane.  Kur e hanim ne dimer ah sa e mire ishte.

Me ka marre shume malli per gjizen, ftuan, kasatat, karabobet, manat, fiqte e bardhe,  mish zogu hmm.., 

Po me nxjerr goja leng..

----------


## Fiori

Nuk e di si e kishit ju. Po atje ku jam rritur une kishte trahana te embel qe behej me grure te bluar e me qumesht, dicka e tille. Dhe trahana e tharte, qe ishte nje si perzjerje pluhur, me speca te vegjel djeges dhe pastaj behej me buke si pershesh. 

Trahana te tharte, vetem per lezetin me thane qe do me dergonin nga Korca. Ndersa per trahana te embel ka ketu ne USA, vetem se ketu e quajne oatmeal. Shko ne cdo family dinner dhe e gjen  :shkelje syri:  

Gjize ben mami i nje shokut tim ketu te lepish gishtat, vetem nga zorri nuk e ha gjithe pjaten kur ma nxjerr perpara  :ngerdheshje:  Perzjerje kosi, djathi e ca gjera te tjera qe nuk i thote ajo. 

Fiqte mos mi kujtoni se jane fruta ime e preferuar dhe ketu dalin shume rralle.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sweet Brunettee

Fiori, po motra ka ne Usa trahana, po s'eshte e mire ( pa shije fare)  ..Shqiperia ca gjera i ka te mira, dhe qe te shijojne. Amerikanet dhe fasulet i bejne me sheqer.  :i hutuar:

----------


## The Dardha

LoL
2 here jam matur per te gatuar me eshte djegur tenxherja, po sjemi ne djemte per te gatuar :P

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

muaaaaaaaaaaa me ka mare malli per byrek me djath. Eshte ekstra fare.    :djall i fshehur:

----------


## Elia

ah mos ma kujtoni gjellen shqipetare se po vdes fare tani,mua me ka marre malli per hurma, djathe te bardhe qe eshte pa ere, jo si ky Greku qe shitet ketu me kutia te vogela e ta kercet ne koke me cmimin qe ka po nejse, kjo cottage cheese qe i thone keta hajt me sa ta shtysh, por ama me ka marre malli per trahana tamam shqipetare, lakror, fiq, speca turshi ose gogozhare si i themi neve andej nuk kam gjetur ketu fare...

----------


## Elia

uuuuu se harrova...buke shqipetare te skuqur me veze...gjoja e bejne tek shkolla ime buken Amerikane te skuqur me veze, por buka e tyre eshte kaq e bute dhe shkermoqet as shija nuk i del si e jona, apo nuk hahet e mire ajo me djathe te bardhe upupupup lere lere fare se mu hap oreksi dhe ne ora 2 te mengjesit

----------


## Mina

Kur pyet nje shqiptar se cfar te hahet, pergjigjja eshte: fasule. Kjo eshte gjella tradicionale me e preferuar.

----------


## Eni

hahaha Mina, fasulet i kam ngrene dhe ketej ne kurbet jo per gje po jane te mirat, kot s'thone "fasulja eshte mishi i fukarait"  :buzeqeshje: 

Mua me ka marre malli per fergese tirone mer jahu, apo se qaj ne te gatuar, por çe do s'kam gjize ketej, por se ç'jane ca perzierje bulmetrash qe te shpifet kur e hedh ne tigan, prandaj, kam hequr dore nga perpjekja per te bere fergesen.

Por amo sa te shkoj ne Tirane, s'kam per t'ju nda fergeses, po me shkon goja leng  :i ngrysur: 

ça na kujtuat e ju!!! :sarkastik:

----------


## Denisa

mua me ka shkuar mendja per fergese tironse, me gjize me speca, te jete e gatuar ne tave dheu edhe ta ha me capa avash-avash.

Mina,grosh ka ktu ku jam un sa te duash, ma jep adresen edhe po ti bie 5 kanoce,ti hash e te kenoqesh, po jo tani se eshte vape edhe te del fruthi, ne dimer.

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

o eni c'na kujtove fergesen mer lol

ikaaa une marova, c'na hapet oreksin juve! S'jemi as ne shqiperi qe juve te na i kujtonit, une ti gatuaja  :perqeshje:  

hey si quhet ajo qe i hidhej palltixhaneve ca gjera mrena, beheshin si te trazuara ato ahhhhh te kenaqnin , si te pjekura.
Mu me ka marre malli dhe per ato gurabite ,i keni parasysh?- qe blenim ne kohen e enverit, 5 lekshe  :perqeshje:

----------


## forever

ajo gjeja me patllixhane eshte immam ballajdi ose tave me patellxhane..une nje here ne jave e kam racion se vdes per te..duhet te jete receta diku ketu ne forum tek kuzhina shqiptare apo e ka vene Eni pak me poshte, 
une kam marre nje liber kuxhine shqiptare me vete keshtu qe pyesni nese doni ndonje recete..ose shif botimet me kuzhine greke kam nje liberth te vogel qe i ka te gjiotha tipiket e shqiperise se jugut  dhe ca te se mesmes, libri eshte ne anglisht dhe quhet kuzhine mesdhetare e greke ..
sa per ate terhanane e tharte lere fare...gogozhare gjen ketu ndonjehere jo patellxhani po speca te kuqe ka...une djath kackavall dua.. me i aferti qe kam gjetur eshte vermont sharp extra dry cabout po prape se si eshte.....ketu skapen kollaj fiqte.....tjeter lakror e provova te gatuaj ehhh gjame u be.. mender ate erezen nuk e gjej dot 

 po me hahet tashi ika

----------


## AlBaNiaN_GaNg

mu me ka mare malli per bakllava shqiptare mer jahu. Amon me ato petet e bera vet, sic i bejne grate shqiptare se me keto te gatshmet del kot fare  :i habitur!:

----------


## forever

e ke provu me filot greke? i gjen edhe ne wal-mart, jane shume te holla po del mire nuk eshte keq fare

----------


## s0ni

> _Postuar më parë nga Sweet Brunettee_ 
> *. Amerikanet dhe fasulet i bejne me sheqer. *


hahahah shume e vertete sweet

Fiori, Nuk e dija qe oatmeal ishte trahana.. Hmm c'fare do haje neser une per dreke.  lol

U kenaqa sot une.   :ngerdheshje:    Po harruat kastravecat, domatet dhe specat e reqme.  Ti hash pak me kos hhmm sa te mira behen..

----------


## Elia

une e kam provu dhe byrekun me ato filot...hahet nuk eshte dhe aq keq...

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

po ato, karkanaqet shqiptare ju mahen mend? sa te mira qe ishin

----------


## karamelja

byreku me ato filot haet.shume i mire me duket mua.ne usa ka disa gjera qe jane me sheqer.te shkosh e te blesh nje vazo me krastaveca te del me sheqer.duhet ta lexosh mbrapa e te thote "with salt".lol
per fasulet dihet jane me te mirat.....te kesh nje pjate fasule me mish dhe me spec djeks...lol...
Ku ka si ushqimi i vendit tend!!!!

----------


## karamelja

po si domatet e kripura,patllixhanet e kripura qe i mbushnin me ereza dhe beheshin per qef,specat,etj etj.
ka ketu ne usa por sjane aq te mira.

----------

